# Deep Dropping aboard "Hog Wild" W/ Capt. Ronnie Hogue, Tommy Holmes and friends..Monday



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

*Deep Dropping aboard "Hog Wild" W/ Capt. Ronnie Hogue, Tommy Holmes and friends..Monday*

Went on a 14 hr deep dropping trip monday. Had a great time. Tommy took some footage that will air on his show this coming Sunday night.

Thank you Thank You Tommy!! And Thanks To Capt Ronnie Hogue and George!!























































Needless to say A Good Time Was Had By All !!!!!!


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

*RE: Deep Dropping aboard "Hog Wild" W/ Capt. Ronnie Hogue, Tommy Holmes and friends..Monday*

all that I can say is... dammit man. that looked like one heck of a trip. glad you guys wore them out. congrats.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

*RE: Deep Dropping aboard "Hog Wild" W/ Capt. Ronnie Hogue, Tommy Holmes and friends..Monday*



> *Strictly Bizness (5/12/2009)*all that I can say is... dammit man. that looked like one heck of a trip. glad you guys wore them out. congrats.


Not sure who was worn out, the fish or them, but damn what a haul. Great job putting them on the fish Capt.


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

*RE: Deep Dropping aboard "Hog Wild" W/ Capt. Ronnie Hogue, Tommy Holmes and friends..Monday*

wow !!! how deep were you guys fishing & out of what port. how much weights were you using.


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

*RE: Deep Dropping aboard "Hog Wild" W/ Capt. Ronnie Hogue, Tommy Holmes and friends..Monday*

Thats a boat load of fish. Were you guys using jigs or livies?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

*RE: Deep Dropping aboard "Hog Wild" W/ Capt. Ronnie Hogue, Tommy Holmes and friends..Monday*

Thats got to be a 70's photo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Great job guys.:letsdrink


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

*RE: Deep Dropping aboard "Hog Wild" W/ Capt. Ronnie Hogue, Tommy Holmes and friends..Monday*



> *alm (5/12/2009)*wow !!! how deep were you guys fishing & out of what port. how much weights were you using.


big Ron is out of beach marina on pensacola beach...

not sure how deep they were fishing, but Ron did stop by the shop a few days before this trip and got (40) 6lb window weights for deep dropping.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

*RE: Deep Dropping aboard "Hog Wild" W/ Capt. Ronnie Hogue, Tommy Holmes and friends..Monday*

good looking warsaw.......

and DAMN find catch on the rest........

:bowdown


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

*RE: Deep Dropping aboard "Hog Wild" W/ Capt. Ronnie Hogue, Tommy Holmes and friends..Monday*

There may be a warsaw in there - but most of those look like snowys and nice yellowedge - with several long tail bass - great job to hog wild's anglers, captain & crew!!!!!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

*RE: Deep Dropping aboard "Hog Wild" W/ Capt. Ronnie Hogue, Tommy Holmes and friends..Monday*



> *Mullethead (5/12/2009)*There may be a warsaw in there - but most of those look like snowys and nice yellowedge - with several long tail bass - great job to hog wild's anglers, captain & crew!!!!!


isnt the first picture a warsaw??? look at the 2nd dorsal fin/spine...longer than any other...


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

*RE: Deep Dropping aboard "Hog Wild" W/ Capt. Ronnie Hogue, Tommy Holmes and friends..Monday*

ya some really nice yellow edges in there


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

*RE: Deep Dropping aboard "Hog Wild" W/ Capt. Ronnie Hogue, Tommy Holmes and friends..Monday*

<DIV style="BORDER-RIGHT: #7f9db9 0.75pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 6pt; BORDER-TOP: #7f9db9 0.75pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 6pt; BACKGROUND: white; PADDING-BOTTOM: 6pt; BORDER-LEFT: #7f9db9 0.25pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 6pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #7f9db9 0.75pt solid"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Bluffman2 - mea culpa -That first pic is a warsaw- I was distracted by the long tail bass hanging out of his mouth - was that bait? </DIV>


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

*RE: Deep Dropping aboard "Hog Wild" W/ Capt. Ronnie Hogue, Tommy Holmes and friends..Monday*

I think that is a snowy but I am not certain. And no the longtail bass wasn't bait, they caught them on the same drop


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

*RE: Deep Dropping aboard "Hog Wild" W/ Capt. Ronnie Hogue, Tommy Holmes and friends..Monday*

Nice catch, Ronnie knows where the grouper are.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

*RE: Deep Dropping aboard "Hog Wild" W/ Capt. Ronnie Hogue, Tommy Holmes and friends..Monday*

The trip was Monday the 11th of May. we wer dropping in 500to 800 ft of water using 5# of lead. Mostly cut bait with one or two livies occasionally. I noticed the line counter on my reel stopping at 240 meters a couple of times. No Warsaws..all snowies ans Yellow edge..


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

*RE: Deep Dropping aboard "Hog Wild" W/ Capt. Ronnie Hogue, Tommy Holmes and friends..Monday*

Nice haul Frank you guys tore em up.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

*RE: Deep Dropping aboard "Hog Wild" W/ Capt. Ronnie Hogue, Tommy Holmes and friends..Monday*

Great trip, Capt. Ron is the best there is at deep-dropping!


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

*RE: Deep Dropping aboard "Hog Wild" W/ Capt. Ronnie Hogue, Tommy Holmes and friends..Monday*

Ya'll smacked that hinney :bowdown :bowdown


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

*RE: Deep Dropping aboard "Hog Wild" W/ Capt. Ronnie Hogue, Tommy Holmes and friends..Monday*

Awesome!!!:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*RE: Deep Dropping aboard "Hog Wild" W/ Capt. Ronnie Hogue, Tommy Holmes and friends..Monday*

Thanks Captain Ron for an outstanding trip. The video will be on the show Sunday night.


----------



## BIG O (Mar 24, 2008)

*RE: Deep Dropping aboard "Hog Wild" W/ Capt. Ronnie Hogue, Tommy Holmes and friends..Monday*

WTG FRANK: Your phone conversation, did not do justice to the trip

glad we hooked up befog Monday because I bet you were a tired puppy after the trip. My son will be doing the same thing tommorow

a batchler party for a friend will let you know how they do. I am going to be doing a lot of traveling next week but I will get up with you on the rest of the material when I come back to town, till then

Tight Lines Screaming reels

Big O


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

*RE: Deep Dropping aboard "Hog Wild" W/ Capt. Ronnie Hogue, Tommy Holmes and friends..Monday*

Wowwwie Frank!!! NOW THAT is what I'm talking about..... hehehehee GREAT trip!!! :bowdown: :bowdown :bowdown :clap:letsdrink


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

*RE: Deep Dropping aboard "Hog Wild" W/ Capt. Ronnie Hogue, Tommy Holmes and friends..Monday*



> *Captain Jake Adams (5/13/2009)*Great trip, Capt. Ron is the best there is at deep-dropping!


No doubt about it!!! Damn good lookin haul!


----------

